# Found fanny pack



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I found it on the logan and it has some fly fishing stuff in it, if it's yours and can tell me whats in the pack and the flies.

Thanks


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

oh yeah "the 80's" was looking for it. Is it neon?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

NO.


----------

